# Visible lump



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi All. Here is a quick recap of my story thus far. I was feeling terrible for a few years and finally went into the doc, they brushed it off for a while and when my hair was falling out by the handfuls I demanded a referral to an Endocrinologist. She started to brush me off as well, but finally did an exam and came to find out that I have Hashi's (goiter, TSH in the 4's, TPO AB above 1000). That was a year ago and I've been back to her twice. There are 2 nodes she is keeping an eye on, one of them measured 4mmx7mm with blood flow. It was too small to do an FNA so I am to go back in a year (this was back in Oct.). Since then I've been on 100mcg of Levothyroxine and feel good when my TSH is down in the .4 range (she only tests and treats to TSH, there are no other endo's I can go to). Recently I've started to feel tired again and some of the tell-tale thyroid symptoms are creeping back. I did a quick neck check and not only can I see my goiter, but there is a new lump just above it about the size of a pea. I can't for the life of me remember if I've seen it before and for all I know it is just part of my regular neck anatomy. Below is a quick snapshot of what I am talking about, though the picture doesn't show the lump as well as I can see it.

My question here is, am I just looking at my voicebox or something like that, or should I bring it up to the endo (I am a female, so no adams apple here). I am going in to get blood drawn tomorrow for a 6-mo level check.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bring it up to the endo again. I think you'll want to repeat that ultrasound, just to be safe.


----------

